# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वजन घटाने में मददगार है पुदीने की चाय

## Krishna

स्*वाद और सुगंध से भरपूर पुदीना लगभग हर किसी को पसंद होता है। यह भोजन में स्*वाद और सुगंध बढ़ने के साथ-साथ स्*वास्*थ्*य के लिए भी बहुत फायदेमंद होता है। पुदीना हाजमे के लिए भी अच्छा है। इसके सेवन से पाचन क्रिया दुरूस्त रहती है। पुदीना एंटीबॉयटिक की तरह काम करता है। यह बात तो लगभग हम सभी जानते हैं। लेकिन क्*या आप जानते हैं कि पुदीने की चाय भी अपने अद्भुत स्*वाद और स्*वास्*थ्*य लाभों के साथ-साथ वजन कम करने के लिए भी बहुत फायदेमंद होती है। इसमें मेंथॉल, मेंथॉन, मिथाइल एसीटेट जैसे कई प्रकार के अन्*य यौगिक भी पाये जाते हैं। अगर आप भी वजन कम करने के उपायों की खोज कर रहे हैं तो ये प्राकृतिक उपाय आपके लिए बहुत फायदेमंद हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन घटाने के लिए पुदीने की चाय*सूखे पुदीने की पत्तियों को ताजा चाय बनाने के लिए इस्*तेमाल किया जा सकता है, इसे आप अपनी पसंदानुसार गर्म या ठंडा बना सकते है। कई लोग पुदीने की चाय को इसके ताजा सुगंध, प्राकृतिक स्*वाद और कैफीन मुक्*त सामग्री के कारण बहुत पसंद करते हैं। पुदीने की चाय आप कैलोरी की मात्रा परवाह किये बिना थोड़ी सी चीनी भी मिला सकते हैं। वास्*तव में, पुदीने की चाय का एक गर्म कप पीने से आप अपनी सेहत और वजन घटाने के लक्ष्*य में हस्*तक्षेप किये बिना स्*वाद का मजा ले सकते है।

----------


## Krishna

आपके वजन घटाने के प्रोगाम में पुदीने की चाय आपकी कई मायनों में मदद कर सकती है। किसी को पुदीने की तेज सुगंध से अपनी लालसा को दबाने और भूख को नियंत्रित करने में मदद मिली है। तो कुछ लोगों की रात को खाने के बाद इस चाय को पीने से मिठाई की लालसा दूर होती है।

----------


## Krishna

कई अध्*ययनों से पता चलता है कि पुदीने की चाय पेट को ठीक से साफ करने के लिए गैस्ट्रोइंटेस्टि  ल ट्रैक्ट को शांत करने में मदद करता है। इस तरह से सब कुछ शरीर में प्राकृतिक रूप बहने के कारण वजन कम करने में मदद मिलती है।

----------


## Krishna

पुदीने की चाय अपने आहार में शामिल कर आप रिलैक्*स महसूस कर सकती है। तनाव के साथ कोर्टिसोल का स्*तर बढ़ने लगता है। और वजन कम करने की कोशिश पर चयापचय पर नकारात्*मक प्रभाव हो सकता है। लेकिन चाय के सुखदायक और शांत खुशबू तनाव कम करने आपके शरीर को वापस ट्रैक पर लाने में मदद करती है। 

इस तरह से पुदीने की चाय हजमा को बढ़ाकर वजन घटाने की प्रक्रिया को बढ़ाने में मदद करती है। यह चाय आपके शरीर के शुगर लेवल को संतुलित रखते हुए मीठा खाने की इच्छा को कम करती है और पुदीने की स्ट्रॉंग स्मेल ज्यादा खाने की इच्छा को मारती है।

----------


## Krishna

*पुदीने की चाय बनाने का तरीका*उबलते पानी में दो बड़े चम्मच पुदीना के पत्ते डालकर दस-पंद्रह मिनट तक उबालें। उबलने के बाद इसे छानकर लुत्*फ उठायें। अपने स्*वादानुसार इसमें आप शहद भी मिला सकते हैं।

----------

